# Group Shots..



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

are not my thing, we will have to make do with three seperates.



















[attachmentid=4672]


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice watches David.

Photos of these always cause a stir on the forum, especially the Ocean which seems to be the watch of the moment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent Watches, cool photo`s


----------

